# Radio Macuto



## Fernoailles

Hola Foreros
¿Qué entendeis vosotros si pongo en el libro una frase que diga?:
"...Fulanito escucho en _"radio macuto"_ tal o cual comentario...."


----------



## menyoj

Hola
Que yo sepa, "radio macuto" es un término que se usó mucho hace tiempo; quiere decir lo mismo que "vox populi", pero está derivado de un término que se hizo popular entre los soldados en España, significando el macuto, es decir, la mochila de los reclutas.
Menyoj


----------



## St. Nick

Lo tomo por lo que dicen sin cesar esos pajaritos que se encuentran en toda comunidad en todo el mundo.


----------



## Fernoailles

Gracias Menyoj, siempre lo he escuchado como sinónimo de "cotilleo de pasillo", de "chusmerío".
Desconocía que el origen es de los soldados de España.
¿En el resto de los paises hipanoparlantes se entiende lo mismo?
Gracias
Saludos


----------



## Fernoailles

Gracias St. Nick
entiendo que coincides en aquello que se murmura en todo tipo de grupo o comunidad.


----------



## ManPaisa

Yo lo que he oído mucho es _Radio Pasillo_, pero nunca _Radio Macuto,_ 

Macuto para mí es una población de Venezuela, cercana a Caracas.


----------



## Fernoailles

Gracias ManPaisa
pues entonces no vale la expresión para Colombia.
Saludos



ManPaisa said:


> Yo lo que he oído mucho es _Radio Pasillo_, pero nunca _Radio Macuto,_
> 
> Macuto para mí es una población de Venezuela, cercana a Caracas.


----------



## bb008

Hola

En Venezuela es Radio Pasillo y Macuto queda en el Edo. Vargas (La Guaira) muy cerquita de Caracas.

Saludos.-


----------



## Xiroi

Radio Macuto, cien paridas por minuto, que se decía en broma como si fuera el eslogan de una emisora real.

Es decir, informaciones poco fidedignas, rumores, chismes, etc. Por aquí yo lo sigo oyendo, no lo considero en desuso.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Tambien conozco esa frase como "radio pasillo", y he escuchado tambien "radio bemba", al parecer de Panamá o República Dominicana....(no recuerdo muy bien)


----------



## menyoj

Fernoailles said:


> Gracias Menyoj, siempre lo he escuchado como sinónimo de "cotilleo de pasillo", de "chusmerío".
> Desconocía que el origen es de los soldados de España.
> ¿En el resto de los paises hipanoparlantes se entiende lo mismo?
> Gracias
> Saludos



No lo sé, solo lo he oído en España y en los (pocos) países hispanoparlantes que conozco, no lo he oído nunca.
 Saludos
Menyoj


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Tambien conozco esa frase como "radio pasillo", y he escuchado tambien "radio bemba", al parecer de Panamá o República Dominicana....(no recuerdo muy bien)


 
Esa es una salsa que canta Héctor Lavoe, se llama periódico de ayer y el coro dice "radio bemba", tal como indicas:

"...Y para que leer un periódico de ayer
Tu eres El Diario, la Prensa, Radio Bemba, Radio Bemba" 

Es decir pura noticia, chisme.

Saludos.-


http://www.free-lyrics.org


----------



## alexacohen

ManPaisa said:


> Yo lo que he oído mucho es _Radio Pasillo_, pero nunca _Radio Macuto,_


 
Por España, o por algunas partes de España se sigue usando. 

En las empresas cada vez que algún directivo menciona las frases  "crisis esctructural" y "caída de la demanda" empieza la difusión de rumores a través de Radio Macuto.


----------



## Fernoailles

Vale, Gracias a Todos.
Poniendo "radio pasillo", se entiende claramente que se trata de un rumor o chisme, como dice Xiroi.
Gracias Xiroi, BB, Alexacohen, Rosangelus....


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
La verdad es que no comprendo la relación, entre macuto y rumores de pasillo...
¿Que tiene que ver la mochila del soldado en todo esto?

Es que estoy un poco espesita, como diría un amiguito de la comunidad europea...


----------



## Xiroi

Para mí Radio Pasillo son los típicos rumores de oficina, fundados o no, pero no lo usaría para temas personales con gente con la que no me relaciono profesionalmente. Radio Macuto sí lo usaría para todo pero yo siempre he entendido que tiene además un cierto matiz de burrada sin fundamento.


----------



## Fernoailles

Gracias Xiroi, yo también opino lo mismo, pero se ve que el término como tal se conoce bien en España, algo en Argentina y poco más.
Por eso me parece más acertado utilizar "Radio Pasillo" y así no hay que hacer aclaraciones.
Al menos me desayuné que el origen del término es por el "macuto" de los soldados, con lo cual supongo que trataría sobre los rumores que rápidamente hacían correr los soldados rasos por los cuarteles o en tiempos de guerra.... supongo yo.
Entiendes Rosangelus?
Gracias
Un saludo


----------



## colcan

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola:
> La verdad es que no comprendo la relación, entre macuto y rumores de pasillo...
> ¿Que tiene que ver la mochila del soldado en todo esto?
> .


Asi' como radio pasillo es lo que se oye/propaga por los pasillos, radio macuto es lo que se oye/prooaga entre los macutos.


----------



## St. Nick

¿Recuerdan la canción de Marvin Gaye? _'I Heard It Through the Grapevine.'_


----------



## didakticos

La acepción de _*radio macuto*_ aparece en el diccionario de WordReference:

radio macuto col. Emisora de radio imaginaria a la que se atribuyen noticias y rumores sin confirmar:
me he enterado del cotilleo por radio macuto. 

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/radio


----------



## Fernoailles

Gracias nuevamente a TODOS
haber comenzado por el ppio.
Según DRAE
*~** macuto.*
*1. *f. coloq. Emisora inexistente de donde parten los rumores y los bulos.


----------



## Fernoailles

Gracias Didakticos


----------



## didakticos

Fernoailles said:


> Gracias nuevamente a TODOS
> haber comenzado por el ppio principio.
> Según DRAE
> *~** macuto.*
> *1. *f. coloq. Emisora inexistente de donde parten los rumores y los bulos.


 
¡De nada Fernoailles! Me permití hacerte esta pequeña corrección para no confundir a l@s demás forer@s.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Fernoailles said:


> Entiendes Rosangelus?
> Gracias
> Un saludo


Si, se te has explicado muy bien... 



colcan said:


> Asi' como radio pasillo es lo que se oye/propaga por los pasillos, radio macuto es lo que se oye/prooaga entre los macutos.


ya veo...se propaga dentro de los macutos...



St. Nick said:


> ¿Recuerdan la canción de Marvin Gaye? _'I Heard It Through the Grapevine.'_


 No, no la recuerdo, se que se trata?
(tal vez sea mejor que me lo expliques en privado, si es tu gusto a menos que tenga que ver exactanente con radio macuto)


----------



## Xiroi

Fernoailles said:


> Gracias Xiroi, yo también opino lo mismo, pero se ve que el término como tal se conoce bien en España, algo en Argentina y poco más.
> Por eso me parece más acertado utilizar "Radio Pasillo" y así no hay que hacer aclaraciones.
> Al menos me desayuné que el origen del término es por el "macuto" de los soldados, con lo cual supongo que trataría sobre los rumores que rápidamente hacían correr los soldados rasos por los cuarteles o en tiempos de guerra.... supongo yo.
> Entiendes Rosangelus?
> Gracias
> Un saludo


La cuestión clave creo que es para quién es tu texto, para qué país, cosa que no has mencionado. Es lógico adaptar el texto al país al que va destinado pero intentar hacer traducciones que no lleven a confusión en ningún país de habla hispana nunca suele funcionar bien, pues se perderán muchos matices. Si son expresiones coloquiales, es difícil dar con una que valga para todos.


----------



## Vampiro

Acá no hay "Radio Macuto" ni "Radio Pasillo".
Sólo existe "el correo de las brujas"
Saludos.
_


----------



## Cabeza tuna

o el conventillo que son las amas de casas que se reunen a chismosear.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

Si buscas un término de español "universal", tal vez "en los corrillos" pueda ser uno adecuado.

Saludos,


----------



## Fernoailles

Gracias Xiroi, Vampiro, Cabeza Tuna y Piraña, está claro que voy a poner, bueno, en realidad ya puse, "rumores y chismes" que se entiende en todos los países y no tengo que estar haciendo aclaraciones, asteriscos ni llamadas.
Como bien dice Xiroi, no es fácil encontrar algunos términos cuando se trata de expresiones coloquiales, pero creo que en este caso es lo más ajustado.
Una vez más GRACIAS a todos por vuestro TIEMPO y generosidad.
Un abrazo
Fernando


----------



## ROSANGELUS

piraña utria said:


> Hola:
> 
> Si buscas un término de español "universal", tal vez "en los corrillos" pueda ser uno adecuado.
> 
> Saludos,


 
universal 

Insisto en que nada mejor que "radio pasillo", lo entenderían hasta en el preescolar.


----------



## colcan

ROSANGELUS said:


> ya veo...se propaga dentro de los macutos...



No es dentro de los macutos sino entre los macutos (o entre los reclutas, que viene a ser lo mismo).


----------



## piraña utria

ROSANGELUS said:


> universal
> 
> Insisto en que nada mejor que "radio pasillo", lo entenderían hasta en el preescolar.


 
Hola Rosa:

Por eso lo puse entre comillas; es claro que no existe esa variedad de nuestra lengua. 

"Corrillo" o "corrillos" es muy común para esa idea y tanto lo es que aparece en el DRAE.

Saludos,


----------



## ROSANGELUS

colcan said:


> No es dentro de los macutos sino entre los macutos (o entre los reclutas, que viene a ser lo mismo).


Ah!, entre los macutos...es decir entre los morrales...
o mejor dicho entre los reclutas y los macutos...a la vez.


----------



## ManPaisa

> "Corrillo" o "corrillos" es muy común para esa idea y tanto lo es que aparece en el DRAE.



Sí pero "corrilllo" se refiere a un grupo, y los chismes no necesariamente se propagan de esa manera.  A menudo lo hacen de boca en boca, o sea entre individuos.

Lo que es importante en este concepto es que se refiere a comunicación informal en las 'bases' de una institución, que se propaga en forma furtiva y a menudo errónea.


----------



## piraña utria

ManPaisa said:


> Sí pero "corrilllo" se refiere a un grupo, y los chismes no necesariamente se propagan de esa manera. A menudo lo hacen de boca en boca, o sea entre individuos.
> 
> Lo que es importante en este concepto es que se refiere a comunicación informal en las 'bases' de una institución, que se propaga en forma furtiva y a menudo errónea.


 
Hola paisano:

Interesante, aunque la réplica valdría si acaso en el caso de personas alejadas físicamente, porque más de un individuo constituye un grupo.

En todo caso, el sentido coloquial y generalizado de corrillo es el que anoto; nadie creo que piense cuando lo expresa, de manera estricta, que se trata de dos o más individuos discutiendo sobre si se lanza o no un chisme.

Saludos,


----------



## Xiroi

Mi propuesta es esta: si en el original hay una expresión coloquial, lo mejor es poner una expresión coloquial equivalente. Pero que esa expresión equivalente valga para todos los países de habla hispana no me parece realista, son las expresiones coloquiales donde más regionalismos hay. Ese mismo giro de "radio pasillo" lo entiendo más bien por frases como "se comenta en los pasillos del Congreso" y la similitud con radio macuto que porque sea una expresión conocida para mí. 

Sustituir una expresión coloquial por "chismes", aunque no afecte al significado, pierde todo el tono coloquial y los matices de radio macuto. Así que o español descafeinado, que no es una fiel traducción del tono del original, o un español coloquial de un sitio determinado. 

Yo no tengo ni idea de las expresiones de Colombia, si me las muestran fuera de contexto una a una diría que no entiendo nada, pero pude seguir Cien años de soledad gracias al contexto y estoy segura de que a las personas de los demás países les pasa lo mismo con textos o películas de España. ¿Acaso Almodóvar deja de usar coloquialismos españoles en sus películas porque se ven en todo el mundo? Y son esos giros los que dan ese tono inconfundible a sus diálogos.


----------



## piraña utria

Xiroi said:


> Mi propuesta es esta: si en el original hay una expresión coloquial, lo mejor es poner una expresión coloquial equivalente. Pero que esa expresión equivalente valga para todos los países de habla hispana no me parece realista, son las expresiones coloquiales donde más regionalismos hay. Ese mismo giro de "radio pasillo" lo entiendo más bien por frases como "se comenta en los pasillos del Congreso" y la similitud con radio macuto que porque sea una expresión conocida para mí.
> 
> Sustituir una expresión coloquial por "chismes", aunque no afecte al significado, pierde todo el tono coloquial y los matices de radio macuto. Así que o español descafeinado, que no es una fiel traducción del tono del original, o un español coloquial de un sitio determinado.
> 
> Yo no tengo ni idea de las expresiones de Colombia, si me las muestran fuera de contexto una a una diría que no entiendo nada, pero pude seguir Cien años de soledad gracias al contexto y estoy segura de que a las personas de los demás países les pasa lo mismo con textos o películas de España. ¿Acaso Almodóvar deja de usar coloquialismos españoles en sus películas porque se ven en todo el mundo? Y son esos giros los que dan ese tono inconfundible a sus diálogos.


 
Amigo o amiga:

Creo que tienes razón, o al menos es una posición valiosa. Te apoyo enteramente, y agregaría por la misma vía que no tengo el menor interés en que me "traduzcan" las películas de Torrente.

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## Cabeza tuna

ROSANGELUS said:


> universal
> 
> Insisto en que nada mejor que "radio pasillo", lo entenderían hasta en el preescolar.


 Yo sali hace bastante del preescolar y nolo comprenderia , en conersaciones de pasillo si,pero diria, ¿Porque radio?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Cabeza tuna said:


> Yo sali hace bastante del preescolar y nolo comprenderia , en conersaciones de pasillo si,pero diria, ¿Porque radio?


 Cuanto lo siento...


----------

